# Tegu for sale *tear*



## Aragorn (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a very young (not even half a year old) and beautiful argentine black and white tegu for sale. My wife and I had a room for our tegu set aside, however, we just found out my wife is pregnant. So the tegus room will now be the babys room. We have a small house and it is just too crowded with a huge cage for out tegu. We live in boise Idaho, we will hand deliver our tegu if you live in Idaho.


----------



## frost (Jul 22, 2011)

how much do you want for it and will you ship?


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll buy it if u ship I'm in Texas 78363 please contact me if u can shipD


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 23, 2011)

Aragorn said:


> I have a very young (not even half a year old) and beautiful argentine black and white tegu for sale. My wife and I had a room for our tegu set aside, however, we just found out my wife is pregnant. So the tegus room will now be the babys room. We have a small house and it is just too crowded with a huge cage for out tegu. We live in boise Idaho, we will hand deliver our tegu if you live in Idaho.



if you aren't willing/able to ship you might try posting it on craigslist. boise is only like 7 hours from portland, there may be some people willing to make a trip if you live close to any of the other state borders.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 23, 2011)

Just wondering say you have an average adult Tegu how much would it be to ship that? Would you need a dog crate and airplane like shipping a parrot? That's a 100-200 shipping...


----------



## Aragorn (Jul 24, 2011)

If you are interested at all in buying him, im actually making a trip to Portland here in two weeks. I could definitely bring him with me. But I dont think i want to ship him anywere, it sometimes costs almost the worth of the tegu


----------



## badboyinblue` (Aug 20, 2011)

do you still have the tegu if so how much i live in Cottage grove and could meet you if the price is right. e-mail me at [email protected] if it works out i have some friends coming to see me from Boise may be they could bring it to me

send pics please


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 21, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Just wondering say you have an average adult Tegu how much would it be to ship that? Would you need a dog crate and airplane like shipping a parrot? That's a 100-200 shipping...



Being the tegu is still so young, i doubt you would need a crate and all. Just a larger box then before you would need. Shipping charges will change depending on where you live though.


----------

